# My first show this weekend



## Bigmoose (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I hope all goes well this Saturday is my first craft show.  On the good side there is 154 vendors and I am the only soaper.  On the bad side I went to 3 shows before I found anyone selling soap.  This was a small show mabye 50 vendors and there were 2 soapers.  One was going to be lucky to make a sale at all, the other had a nice set up so I talked to her a bit.  She said it has been a very slow year for her.  Her booth looked very nice but compairing her prices to what I see others selling for she is high priced.  A little nervous but only one way to find out what will happen.

     Bruce


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow that sounds exciting I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## digit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Good Luck BigMoose!!!!!!!!!*

Digit


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.  I will have a report on how things went and have some pictures as well.  I am puzzled, I live in a big town and I know from talking to a local supplier that there are other soapers around.  I wonder why they are not showing up at the craft shows?  I did hear that they do like the farmers markets.  But still.....

     Bruce


----------



## Becky (Nov 20, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 20, 2008)

Lots of pictures!


----------



## beachgurl (Nov 20, 2008)

You'll do great


----------



## TheGardener (Nov 21, 2008)

You'll do well, Bruce.     I sell soaps, lotions and other armomatherapy products at the Christmas craft shows and my soap always sells better than anything else.  I was at a recent Christmas show that had no other soapers and I sold a ton of soap and only two of my calendula creams :shock: My soap is nearly always my bread and butter product.  I think that in these difficult economic times that people like to buy gifts that are relatively inexpensive and make nice gifts and stocking stuffers.


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 22, 2008)

The show is over.  Table fee was $40 and I sold $170.  Alot of lookers, alot of nice comments, but so so on the sales.  It was fun and I enjoy talking to others so it was a good time.  Here are some pics.






[/img]
Right side table




Left side table
[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















My company name is Homebrew Soaps.  I am an avid all grain home brewer so I have combined two things I love to do.  The foam hand soap and the beer shampoo bars were the best sellers.  Had a lot of nice comments on the lotions but only a few sold.  Thanks everyone for your support, I am having fun!

Bruce


----------



## TheGardener (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice pics!!  Your soap sounds wonderful.  I'm so glad you had fun and enjoyed the people.  Meeting people and the other vendors.......my favourite part of a show.


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow terrific pictures! I love that six pack to go!


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 27, 2008)

Congrats!! I like the six pack, too. Cute idea!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 27, 2008)

Congradulations Bruce!  I love to do shows and farmers markets.  I get a lot of sales on my GM lotions here in the Midwest this past summer and fall.  Nice pics.

Paul


----------

